
Netflix – Our learnings from adopting GraphQL - WalterSobchak
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/our-learnings-from-adopting-graphql-f099de39ae5f
======
undoware
This was so interesting to read. I greenfielded a project recently and while
we went with GraphQl (largely for the same reasons they did) I also admired
Falcor a lot, and well remember the day I saw it hit 1.0 here on HN. Falcor
has been my road-not-taken, despite being happy with GraphQL.

How could Falcor move to compete? it's a neat technology.

~~~
undoware
Although in retrospect it seems weird to ask you about a package you didn't
even use, so, uh, there's that

~~~
undoware
wait, hold on. it should be possible to use Falcor as a transport and
something like Apollo Link to provide a GraphQL interface. Basically apollo-
link-state but the store is shared with the server via Falcor

~~~
undoware
OK that would actually rock I am going to go play

